# Calendar Brag



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Be sure to go check my boys out on the Mark Raycroft website. They are the first two pages... and be sure to watch for them in the upcoming Browntrout Calendars sold in Petsmart etc near you!! HOpefully for 2015!! 

Mark Raycroft Photography


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I only got thru pg 10, but your picks by far were the best!
Do you get copies of all the shots of your two? How did you get hooked up for the shoot? Absolutely gorgeous pics. I buy the calendar every yr. Last two yrs I got the puppy one though. Liked the pics better


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

That's awesome!!!!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

GatorBytes said:


> I only got thru pg 10, but your picks by far were the best!
> Do you get copies of all the shots of your two? How did you get hooked up for the shoot? Absolutely gorgeous pics. I buy the calendar every yr. Last two yrs I got the puppy one though. Liked the pics better





He has been using our dogs for close to 15 years surprisingly enough! Starting with our beagles and English and Irish setters way back... Those are the breeds that we breed so I think he got in contact through the CKC probably. 
We don't get shots sent to us just some free calendars. But he has told us over and over that if we want any of the shots just to let us know which ones we want. 
He's such a great guy, so patient with the dogs... 
Our beagle girls are on the first two pages of the beagles as well


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Great pics,thanks for sharing them!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, great pics!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

I love the last with the wood barrel, one sitting and one lying down, amazing, oh and the one with the snowshoes too! looks like a cabella's ad.


----------

